# TOM TOM'S AROUND THE POT LST GROW,PLUS one toped,PLUS WW X NB



## tom-tom (Dec 26, 2007)

ok guys this is my first Lst so any thing im doin wrong please let me no also im going to try and make this plant go outside the pot and around it is this ok idea i think ive done a ok job so far but im not shure lol i need some pointers ,,also i have this bulb im not shure were i got it i was very stoned and the copers pulled me over and impounded my car and when i got it out of the impound today it was intheir i think it may have came from a friend but any ways its to big to go in a regular socket so i need to no what i need to get and is it worth it ?,,is it a good bulb?it says 100 watt/6500k[92100b],,not suitable for direct current circuits(505),,any info would be great,,but any ways hear is a new grow journal since my first plant ever is now in flower i figured id fool around with this one and try a little somethin new ,,,ALSO so not to make to many grow journals im gonna throw in some picks of my first toping job it seems like i got 4 main shoots if u look close but i got for shure 2 but i think 4 by only making one cut ,i got 2 lower brances that are growing straight up and they are right below the top 2 i tryed to do a angle shot so u can see all 4 i shure hope its a female ,,and the last pick is of the ww x nb hopein its a female 2 as always lol but for some reason if not i may try and sprinkle some of the pilon on my buble gum Lst plant just to see what the seeds produce ,,make a little experiment out of it cause i need more seeds and id think ww x nb mated with a bublegum could not be 2 bad lol all i can do is try hu ,,,hope some of u will hang around for this one thank u guys fo rall the help u all been givin me


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 26, 2007)

forgot the bulb lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 26, 2007)

I think the bulb is from one of those fixtures used as security lights... compact flourescent I think they are called...


----------



## youngbud (Dec 26, 2007)

Thats a cfl. The lumens to watts ratios are all over the place and high watts doesn't seem to always mean high lumens; but, GE has a 57 watt cfl that puts out 3700 lumens so I think with 100 watts you should be able to put out enough for a healthy plant.  They sell ballasts for those, I couldn't tell you where, but they're not too costly.  Hope it works for you man and happy growing!


----------



## jb247 (Dec 26, 2007)

Tom-Tom, those plants are bushing out really nice, seem to be adapting to the LST quite well, I'll be keepin' an eye on this grow...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 26, 2007)

Looking good!!


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks guys not to worried about the cfl i was just curious is all ,,ive got plunty of light since i moved out of the attic and into the closet witch is smaller squar foot than the attic was my lights barley fit in the closet tho lol its a tight fit and heat is a little higher than in the attic but when it snowed on the roof last week ,we had like 8 inches it went from 75 all the time to 56 witch was no good as u no so i promptly moved them out and into the closet were with the door shut gets up to 85 and my question with this is,,is 85 2 hi and if so what do plants do when they are outside cause i herd they grow prety good outdoors hear in mo. and it higher than 85 most of the summer ,,so will it realy matter if its 85 sometimes in my closet i got good airflow going over the plants ,,,and if this is no good i dont no what i can do cause i dont want to cut a hole in the door so i guess id have to cut a hole in the back of the closet that goes threw to the attic witch is under ythe roof and its pretty cold in their so that should let in some cooler air ,,what do u guys think will 85 be ok ??


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 28, 2007)

well i got my temps down back to around 75 but any ways hear is a few picks they are doin good im gonna give them some nutes today i dont start nutes till about the 2 our 3 week mark so it about time cause i try to never burn my plants it makes me feel bad if that happens lol,,my Lst seems to be getting realy bushy witch is great i was not shure what would happen when i did it its kind of a experiment for me since its the first Lst ive ever done and it seems to be working out great,,also my toped plant also is shootin up and lookin good it is also a experment because its my first ever topin job i made the one cut and now i got 4 coals growing now so i think i did it pretty good ,,and then i also got the regular plant growing straight up so this will be a good side by side comparson for me since i planted them all at the same time and im growing them in 3 different kinds of styles it will give me a good idea how im gonna grow my plants from then on. witch ever gets the most yeild and is the helthyest plant will let me no witch method i should use in my grow room ,,our atleast thats what im hopein for ,,also i have the ww x nb im gonna go get a 3 gallon pot today our tommorow and transplant it  in it because its just a very small plant i dont even think its in the veg stage of its life yet but i want to make shure i put it in its final pot ,cause i dont like uprooting my plants a hole bunch of times while im trying to veg them to me it does not make much sence to disturb them while they are trying to grow when i can just put them in their big pot to start with and never have to disturb it ,,but any ways hear they are


----------



## red_ss (Dec 28, 2007)

Those are grat TOM TOM and you did a great job.. hope to work out with me either


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 29, 2007)

nice job TOM Tom....I am on LST 4 first time as well...Hope mine turn out half as nice as yours...Keep it Green


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 29, 2007)

yeh 85 is a little too hot but mine maxes out about the smae so no worries its the cold more than the heat that stresses the plants.

ok its a bit of both but not splitting hairs mr political name  rofl

its not too much of an issue.

great ideas for different grows types of same plant.

ya starting off on a good footing here mate with your ideas..

all the best tom tom and good luck

pkj


----------



## headband (Dec 29, 2007)

lookn good mang, mines my first grow too and first lst on one as well. the lst is lookn like a beauty. good luck bro, im sure itll be dank


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 3, 2008)

ok hear are the plants they are all doin great they are getting nice and big and bushy


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (Jan 3, 2008)

u should Top 2 or 3 of those bi lateral heads if u really want a monster! looks good tho bro keep it up, cheers!


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 3, 2008)

what plant u talkin about ob1 ,,the Lst our the one that has been toped already???cause i was thinkin about toping the Lst but i dont no were the best spot would be


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (Jan 3, 2008)

i meant the one that was already topped, but do the lst one too fer sure. if uve got the space-

ull want to top every third - fifth head. so about 2-3 tops for u on the bi lateral growth. i pic 1 to top, then count 4 heads going around the plant-top that, then count 4 more heads going around the plant, top that. 

and on the one thats already topped, 2 very pridominant branches should be growing. if u top both of those 2 mains head right when u switch the light cycle, u will have a monster on ur hands fer sure.

BOG called that super cropping.  some monsters i have gained from topping bi lateral growth and supercropping


----------



## jb247 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom-Tom...keep up the good work man, they are looking great...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## theminx (Jan 3, 2008)

nice looking plants tom-tom 

gonna try lst on my next plant  so ill look forward to seeing how yours go !

goodluck :tokie:


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 3, 2008)

ob1 that third plant is killer id like mine to look like that ,,that baby looks like 3 different plants how much did u get off that one??


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (Jan 3, 2008)

little more than 12oz's on that 1, those things were rock solid to that thing was awesome. 

that 1 i supercropped as well as a clone here and there over time, it bushed out real nice when it was in veg.

that pic was after a very long flush so most all the foliage is gone- hard to appreciate how truely huge it was b4 i flushed lol. 

just top some of that bilateral growth, and ur thing will start to bush out real nice. just dont do too much at once, let her tell u when she wants u to stop- some dont like it as much as others as im sure u could imagine.

topping heads after u start lst would be awesome tho u should try it, just do a couple. good luck bro definetely keep us up to date


----------



## medicore (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom-tom your plants are looking just fine.  Kind of confusing just looking through this real fast I thought for a second that Ob1's plants were yours.  Kind of weird when someone else puts their own pics on your grow journal.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 4, 2008)

i was wonderin do most people top their Lst plants???


----------



## Growdude (Jan 4, 2008)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> i was wonderin do most people top their Lst plants???


 
I would do one or the other.

Grow is looking sweet Tom-Tom!


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks growdude i hadnot herd from u in a while i hope u had a great holiday


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 5, 2008)

*The young ladies are coming right along TT and looking great i might add. :aok:  Whatever your doing keep it up mang because they seem to be loving it.  *


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 5, 2008)

thank u tbg comeing from someone with the green thumb like u got means a lot to me bro thank u very much im very glad u stoped buy ,,as u no ur opinion means a lot to me ,,













HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## BenDover (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks good, Tom-Tom! Wish I could be there with you at harvest. :bongin:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 5, 2008)

want updated pics!


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (Jan 6, 2008)

damn, rude, ill take em off


----------



## Mutt (Jan 6, 2008)

lookin good tom-tom. :aok:


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 7, 2008)

Well they are still doin good the lst is realy getting bushy and has 4 main shoots now that i can bend around ,the lst is the funest plant i got because i get to kind of play with it lol and i toped the toped plant again so hopefully in a week our 2 ill have insted of 2 main shoots to 6 it seems like i got 6 goin now we will se for shure 4 tho,,and the regular plant witch is the last picks is almost biger than the one i got in flower in my outher journal and last but not least is the ww x nb and its doin great also its the smalest plant ,Im planing on veging them for about 3 our 4 more weeks because i want a bigger plants to flower this time ,,im shure ill be doin a lot of Lst grows in the future depending on the outcome but so far so good its my favriot plant right now :hubba:      :hubba:   I also found somethin else a few min ago its kind of wierd ive had the lights on 24 hours on all these plants for a little over a month now well were i toped the 1 plant whit hairs about 4 our 5 of them have poped out of the cut area and a copple outher places and they are for shure not leafs the are white hairs and with the regular plant their is 2 little hairs coming out of were the stem and a branch forms and they are not leafs ,,my question is it possible that they could be showin their sex even with the lights on 24 hours a day?????


----------



## timdog4 (Jan 7, 2008)

3 or 4 more weeks of veg. they're gonna be monsters.  Looking great


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 7, 2008)

Lookin Good TT.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 8, 2008)

timdog4 said:
			
		

> 3 or 4 more weeks of veg. they're gonna be monsters. Looking great


im hopein they grow another foot our so that would be nice


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey tom wow man looking great dude :aok:and they are showing preflowers too :banana: time to get them girls on the 12/12/ man so they can fill up with huge buds and be closer to harvest:hubba:


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking great tom-tom.  You are growing a little jungle.  That is going to give you a lot of smoke.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Whats up TT. :ciao: Everything is coming right along and looking great mang. :aok: Your doing a great job don't let anyone tell you any different.  *


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 9, 2008)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> I also found somethin else a few min ago its kind of wierd ive had the lights on 24 hours on all these plants for a little over a month now well were i toped the 1 plant whit hairs about 4 our 5 of them have poped out of the cut area and a copple outher places and they are for shure not leafs the are white hairs and with the regular plant their is 2 little hairs coming out of were the stem and a branch forms and they are not leafs ,,my question is it possible that they could be showin their sex even with the lights on 24 hours a day?????


Hello tom-tom. Looks like you are having fun. To answer your question, yes. They will show preflowers when they are mature during vegatative stage, anything above 18 hrs of light. Maybe a few hours less, I just use 20/4.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 9, 2008)

wow i like the two middle pics in the last row, real bushy! nice work tomtom


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 11, 2008)

hear are some picks of the 3 in veg and one in flower they seem to be doing good,pick1 is my plant that is in flower on the right and the plant that is still in veg is on the left,pick 2 threw 4 our of the plant in flower ,then a copple solo shots of the bushy plant in veg im planing on veging her for about 3 more weeks our so then their is the one that i toped its kind of growing slower than the rest im thinking about mabey puting the toped plant in my hydro water farm i have not decided tho and then their is my Lst plant it  is growing very good and getting very very bushy and im gonna give her a nother 3 weeks our so of veg also ,and last but not least is the ww x nb its starting to get biger now also im gonna be puting it in its final home hear any day prolly will be going 3 gallon like the rest of my pots,,and thats about it rember the picks our tookin from my web cam so they aint the best of quality lol


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice bushes you got there bro


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice and green man just the way we like it. Give us a smoke report when all is said and done.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 11, 2008)

i just transplanted the toped one the one in the white container ,so it is now in the hydro water farm so im gonna keep my fingers crossed that it takes in its new digs ill now in a day our 2 i guess ,i was told to get all the dirt out of the roots but that was impossible so i did it the best i could but im shure ill prolly have to change the rez every day our so for the first week our so but i put it in their and then covered everything with the hydroton ,now i just wait and see if it takes lol if u want to see the plant im talking abouyt its on the second page i just posted them picks today tommorow ill post picks of it in its new home ,i hope it takes cause since i toped it its gotton 4 main colas now so it should get pretty darn bushy lol


----------



## AlienBait (Jan 11, 2008)

Those plants are looking great!  I really like your LST job.  I've always been a fan of LST.  I don't like topping so much, but I've seen others do very nicely with topping.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 12, 2008)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Those plants are looking great! I really like your LST job. I've always been a fan of LST. I don't like topping so much, but I've seen others do very nicely with topping.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


thanks ailenbait im glad u stoped buy bro i was wonderin were u been lol ,,im pretty happy with the Lst my self so far its getting bushyer and bushyer every day with in the next copple days shes gonna be outgrown the pot for shure ,thanks again for stopin by and for the nice coments bro glad to see ya


----------



## gangalama (Jan 12, 2008)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> i just transplanted the toped one the one in the white container ,so it is now in the hydro water farm so im gonna keep my fingers crossed that it takes in its new digs ill now in a day our 2 i guess ,i was told to get all the dirt out of the roots but that was impossible so i did it the best i could but im shure ill prolly have to change the rez every day our so for the first week our so but i put it in their and then covered everything with the hydroton ,now i just wait and see if it takes lol if u want to see the plant im talking abouyt its on the second page i just posted them picks today tommorow ill post picks of it in its new home ,i hope it takes cause since i toped it its gotton 4 main colas now so it should get pretty darn bushy lol


 
Transplanting from soil to soiless can be treacherous im sure, best of luck to you in that regard. otherwise you have got no worries everything looks *healthy*


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 14, 2008)

well guys ive changed my mind about letting these veg till my outher ladie is harvested ,,i underestmated the power of the weed ,,they are out of control they are now biger than my ladie in flower over 3 foot with the 3 galon pot and as we all no they are gonna grow who nows how much more in 12 12 light i might have to tie the tops down we will find out ,,i already no that the toped one and the regular one are females im not shure about the Lst but i shure hope so because it is a buitifull plant nice and bushy ,,all the outhers showed their preflowers ,,and i took 3 clones from the regular plant and one of the clones will be a mother ,,im not shure the strain on these because they are bag seed but the plant i took the clones from has to have sativa in it ,it grew so fast tall and very very bushy so the strain will make a good mother ,,now as for the ww x nb im gonna let her veg for a nother  month our so with the clones its only about 2 weeks old at the most so it cant go into flower with the rest ,i cant wait to smoke some of that ladie lol,,well that about says it all wish me luck ,,and as always thank u all for the help with makeing me part of the mp growing comunity,,lol i cant wait to harvest my girl in about 2 our 3 weeks so i dont have to be a rookie any more and that way when i give advise i got results i can also show ,,,thank you all the ones that have helped no who u are and i thank u for real from my hart ,,,THANKS


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 14, 2008)

so i now have 4 plants in flower the 1 that has about a month left and as of today 3 more 2 of them i no for shure are females the Lst im not shure the rest showed me thier pre flowers so that was cool ,made me a happy man lol ,but i thought id throw up some picks of the ladies since i had to mark the day in my journal so i no when i started flower and see what they looked like when they first started flowering ,,u no for a comparsan kind of thing lol the toped plant that is in the hydro has been toped again right now from the top shot it looks like 2 main shoots but thir is 4 now they are just now taking off so they are hard to see but i figure in a week our so u will be able to see them real good ,,also i had to update my journal for my boy blunt full of kush that is now back in the forum mix lol ,welcome back my friend ...so now i got 4 in flower and 4 in veg the littlest plant is the ww x nb its starting to take off now i cant hardley wait to smoke some of that baby that is gonna be my holidays weed im gonna cure that weed and only smoke it on holidays lol..but let me shut my trap and post the picks i hate resizeing all these things its the worst part lol im shure u all no what i mean :hubba:


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 14, 2008)

Healthy healthy plants there tomo


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 14, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> Healthy healthy plants there tomo


yea i been trying to take the best care of them i can the toped one is a little yellow on the bottom leafs but its prolly from the switch from soil to hydro water farm ,,i transplanted it yesterday into the water farm


----------



## HGB (Jan 14, 2008)

Time to bring them on home bro  

grow on :48:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 14, 2008)

wow they look nice


----------



## berserker (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking good man. Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2008)

*Hey TT whats up mang. Your ladies are looking very healthy and better than ever.   Whatever your doing keep it up as the ladies will repay you in the end. :aok: *


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 15, 2008)

i got a question about the last pick its of the ww x nb ,,well i got it in that smaller pot im wonderin how long before it gets root bound cause im out of soil and it gonna be a week before i can get some new fox farm ,,do u think it will be ok for another week?????


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow - you sure are a growing some now!  Great effort, you'll get some nice buds from them.


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice tom-tom.  I sure am looking forward to seeing some bud pics. :hubba:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 15, 2008)

These girls look great to! Keep up whatever your doing....looking foward to some big buds! :cool2:


----------



## BizzyHigh (Jan 15, 2008)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> i got a question about the last pick its of the ww x nb ,,well i got it in that smaller pot im wonderin how long before it gets root bound cause im out of soil and it gonna be a week before i can get some new fox farm ,,do u think it will be ok for another week?????


 
Yeah man you should be alright that pot to plant ratio looked fine to me.. Getting root bound is a gradual problem and isn't to serious until you get some nute lockout happening.. I think these are your first series of grows if im right u'll be fascinated after your harvest and you pull the stem and root ball out just to see how complex things get down under the soil  Everything is looking great.. Keep it up!


----------



## gangalama (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice shade o green. They`re lookin very purty


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 31, 2008)

while i was in jail for the last 2 weeks my plants were harvested into a trash compactor lol but ill be starting over after i clear up some legal issues on the 19th of febuary ,,i was also thinking im gonna move outdoors lol


----------



## Growdude (Jan 31, 2008)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> while i was in jail for the last 2 weeks my plants were harvested into a trash compactor lol but ill be starting over after i clear up some legal issues on the 19th of febuary ,,i was also thinking im gonna move outdoors lol


 
Wow that really blows Tom , did someone else throw them out?


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 31, 2008)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> while i was in jail for the last 2 weeks my plants were harvested into a trash compactor


 
 OH NO!  Was wondering where you were.  That thought had crossed my mind.  Hope you didn't get in too much trouble.


----------

